# Is Harry Potter really not available on Kindle?



## Cheftracy (May 28, 2011)

I'm really surprised!  Can someone enlighten me?  I have a child ready to read these books, but they aren't available for Kindle, right?


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

They aren't in any e-book format yet.  The author didn't want to put out e-books.  But I do think I read a couple weeks back that she'd changed her mind and will let them come out sometime in the future.  But I don't recall a date.


----------



## Sam Rivers (May 22, 2011)

I have a lot of Harry Potter books already.  Some are in mobi files and others are in other formats that are easy to convert.

I haven't read any of them though since I am not a fan of Harry Potters. I am not even sure where I got them from, but picked them up from someone as part of a collection.

Someone probably scanned the books and they got on line that way.


----------



## NapCat (retired) (Jan 17, 2011)

Isn't that surprising?  With all the brilliant marketing the HP Empire has done, it seems like the ball is being dropped here.  I think the series (books, not movies) is wonderful and would like to start from the beginning and reread them, but I will not until they are kindlized.


----------



## history_lover (Aug 9, 2010)

mooshie78 said:


> They aren't in any e-book format yet. The author didn't want to put out e-books. But I do think I read a couple weeks back that she'd changed her mind and will let them come out sometime in the future. But I don't recall a date.


There is no date. All that's ever been said about it is that they are "considering the possibility" of making them available as ebooks - or something to that effect.


----------



## Rachel Schurig (Apr 9, 2011)

NapCat said:


> Isn't that surprising? With all the brilliant marketing the HP Empire has done, it seems like the ball is being dropped here. I think the series (books, not movies) is wonderful and would like to start from the beginning and reread them, but I will not until they are kindlized.


The author has always said she is a book "purist." Seems a little silly to me when she allowed them to be made into audio books and movies (of dubious quality). I have bought so many different versions of these books (yeah, I'm a huge HP nerd) so its really annoying to me that I can't get them in the format I want. I like to read them on vacation- it'd be nice to not have to bring 7 big volumes!

I also heard they were being "considered" for ebook publishing, hope it turns out to be true!


----------



## StephenLivingston (May 10, 2011)

Is the Harry Potter series really not available for Kindle?  I'm very surprised to hear that.  Wow!  A huge opportunity missed.


----------



## Sandra Edwards (May 10, 2010)

We've been hearing the buzz for years that JK Rowling is "considering it". But they still ain't available in ebook format--at least not legally.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

When people say this is a huge opportunity, I always think, "That Rowling doesn't need." Sure, the great unwashed -- myself included -- thinks of all the bazillions she would make, but if anyone on the planet has F.U. money, it's her. While I disagree with her decision, I understand why the things that motivate most of us don't factor into her thought processes. She doesn't need the money, and she doesn't need the exposure. If she has some philosophical issue with eBooks, she has the advantages to stand firm on not allowing it and to be as much of a Luddite as she wants. 

Even though a Kindle is totally a magic book out of Harry Potter. 

(Although I've heard the same rumors that she might be changing her mind.)


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

MichelleR said:


> Even though a Kindle is totally a magic book out of Harry Potter.


I've always thought the same thing. An electronic book that can display any book you want at any time is totally something out of Harry's world. So odd that Rowling looks down on it.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

DYB said:


> can display any book you want


I wish. 

Most of the books I'd like to have won't make it to ebook form for many years (Golden Age mysteries and SF).

Mike


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Sam Rivers said:


> I have a lot of Harry Potter books already. Some are in mobi files and others are in other formats that are easy to convert.
> 
> I haven't read any of them though since I am not a fan of Harry Potters. I am not even sure where I got them from, but picked them up from someone as part of a collection.
> 
> Someone probably scanned the books and they got on line that way.


They are certainly illegal copies.

As others have said, the author has not yet authorized e-book versions of the novels, though the report is that she's considering reversing that stance.


----------



## stormhawk (Apr 29, 2009)

As far as I can tell, Scholastic Books (U.S. Publisher of HP) has stayed out of the ebook market, so even if Rowling authorizes ebook editions, it's not clear if they'll be available here. 

(which is fine, I'll try to get them from Carlsen, the German Publisher)


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

There are definitely illegal copies out there. You can find almost any book that 'isn't available in ebook format.'



DYB said:


> I've always thought the same thing. An electronic book that can display any book you want at any time is totally something out of Harry's world. So odd that Rowling looks down on it.


I've always thought that too. Just think of the ad campaign they could have!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Idea:

So, nook and Kobo (and maybe even Kindle) are coming out with new e-readers featuring a 'touch' technology. Sony has had it for a while. The key is that it is not a technology that needs a finger -- you can use any object you want because it's infrared and not dependent on your finger tip completing a circuit.

In the past, Sony has released, for example, James Patterson branded readers -- cost a little more, has a bunch of his books pre-loaded, and a themed cover.

So: Harry Potter eReader. Pre-loaded with all 7 titles. Cover looks like the _Monster Book of Monsters_, _A History of Hogwarts_, or some other standard text. AND . . . .it comes with a miniature wand -- could even be designed to look like the wands used in the movies -- which can be used as a stylus to turn pages, etc. Would sell like the proverbial hotcakes!


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2011)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Idea:
> 
> So, nook and Kobo (and maybe even Kindle) are coming out with new e-readers featuring a 'touch' technology. Sony has had it for a while. The key is that it is not a technology that needs a finger -- you can use any object you want because it's infrared and not dependent on your finger tip completing a circuit.
> 
> ...


That would be incredibly awesome! There's no way I could resist this. I can already feel the money leaving my wallet.


----------



## Jamie Case (Feb 15, 2011)

MichelleR said:


> She doesn't need the money, and she doesn't need the exposure. If she has some philosophical issue with eBooks, she has the advantages to stand firm on not allowing it and to be as much of a Luddite as she wants.


I think she's something of a Luddite. It definitely seeps into her books. Even though it's set in contemporary London, Dudley (who we're supposed to dislike) is the only character who has all of the devices we associate with modern life:two televisions, computers, video games. It is also mentioned again and again, particulary in the later books, that electronics and wireless devices do _not_ work at Hogwarts.


----------



## RiddleMeThis (Sep 15, 2009)

foreverjuly said:


> That would be incredibly awesome! There's no way I could resist this. I can already feel the money leaving my wallet.


Ditto. I would HAVE to have that. Absolutely NO DOUBT about it.


----------



## Tamara Rose Blodgett (Apr 1, 2011)

I have not read Harry Potter; but all my boys have! *hangs head in shame*!


----------



## Justin Alexander (Feb 19, 2011)

Ann in Arlington said:


> So: Harry Potter eReader. Pre-loaded with all 7 titles. Cover looks like the _Monster Book of Monsters_, _A History of Hogwarts_, or some other standard text. AND . . . .it comes with a miniature wand -- could even be designed to look like the wands used in the movies -- which can be used as a stylus to turn pages, etc. Would sell like the proverbial hotcakes!


Yes, please.


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

Tamara Rose Blodgett said:


> I have not read Harry Potter; but all my boys have! *hangs head in shame*!


You really should!!!


----------



## kindlegrl81 (Jan 19, 2010)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Idea:
> 
> So, nook and Kobo (and maybe even Kindle) are coming out with new e-readers featuring a 'touch' technology. Sony has had it for a while. The key is that it is not a technology that needs a finger -- you can use any object you want because it's infrared and not dependent on your finger tip completing a circuit.
> 
> ...


I would have to buy yet another ereader if they were to produce something like that (even with my dislike of touch screens).

I'm a huge Harry Potter fan (got the books at midnight, go see the movies at midnight, spent a week at The Wizarding World of Harry Potter in Universal Studios and own both the US edition and the UK edition) and really want legal copies of these books in ebook format.


----------



## FEM4Ever (Jun 4, 2011)

*J.K.Rowling* seems to be totally adamant that Harry will not be on ebook--so tough luck for us I guess


----------



## kindlegrl81 (Jan 19, 2010)

FEM4Ever said:


> *J.K.Rowling* seems to be totally adamant that Harry will not be on ebook--so tough luck for us I guess


Which is really stupid IMO. They are already in ebook form, just not legally. She might as well put them out legally and make some money off of them.

Even though I have illegal copies I would pay for them in a heartbeat if available, as would many people I know.


----------



## NiMo (Jun 5, 2011)

stormhawk said:


> As far as I can tell, Scholastic Books (U.S. Publisher of HP) has stayed out of the ebook market, so even if Rowling authorizes ebook editions, it's not clear if they'll be available here.
> 
> (which is fine, I'll try to get them from Carlsen, the German Publisher)


scholastic publishes The Hunger Games trilogy, which is available in ebook form. I've also seen other Scholastic titles for ereaders.


----------



## Kathelm (Sep 27, 2010)

> J.K.Rowling seems to be totally adamant that Harry will not be on ebook--so tough luck for us I guess


She's coming around: http://www.mediabistro.com/galleycat/j-k-rowling-actively-exploring-ebook-options-for-harry-potter_b11856


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

kindlegrl81 said:


> Which is really stupid IMO. They are already in ebook form, just not legally. She might as well put them out legally and make some money off of them.
> 
> Even though I have illegal copies I would pay for them in a heartbeat if available, as would many people I know.


She doesn't need more money, and so that is probably not an incentive. She might be more interested in her legacy, and her place in history is made. Whether or not I agree with her decision though, her stuff is still her stuff, and "she's a meanie and made me steal from her" doesn't work for me.


----------



## kindlegrl81 (Jan 19, 2010)

MichelleR said:


> She doesn't need more money, and so that is probably not an incentive. She might be more interested in her legacy, and her place in history is made. Whether or not I agree with her decision though, her stuff is still her stuff, and "she's a meanie and made me steal from her" doesn't work for me.


And how exactly is it going to change her legacy? The books are out there in the ebook format whether she likes it or not, she may as well get something from it, be it money, publicity or an even bigger fan base.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

kindlegrl81 said:


> And how exactly is it going to change her legacy? The books are out there in the ebook format whether she likes it or not, she may as well get something from it, be it money, publicity or an even bigger fan base.


I'm saying she is probably making her decisions for a reason other than money, because she has all the money she'll ever need. She obviously thinks that the best thing her wealth gives her is the freedom to say "no." In any case, I don't buy that it's her fault that people get illegal copies of her work any more than I think someone walking done the street is asking to be mugged. She has something, people want it in a different format than she wants to give it, they take it -- she might be making a poor decision, but she's not the one in the wrong.


----------



## elakkljakldf (May 15, 2011)

I just don't like how she keeps on insisting that reading Harry Potter with technology is evil and reading is an experience, apparently. But then she goes and releases it on audiobook. I was SO looking forward to reading Harry Potter without all that bulk. 
And no, i don't think that she's a bad person for making Harry Potter unavailable as an ebook, rather, it's her reasoning there that really gets me.

P.S. What's a luddite?


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

EvilB said:


> P.S. What's a luddite?


The technical meaning was a member of a group of English workers who destroyed machines they felt threatened their jobs. The meaning now is just a person who is opposed to new technology or industrialization.


----------



## elakkljakldf (May 15, 2011)

Oh my. :O


----------



## stormhawk (Apr 29, 2009)

NiMo said:


> scholastic publishes The Hunger Games trilogy, which is available in ebook form. I've also seen other Scholastic titles for ereaders.


I had checked the Scholastic site and they didn't say anything about ebook editions.

Thanks for letting us know that.


----------

